# Space Wolf Video Game - 2014



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A new 40k video game due for release in 2014 isunder development by Herocraft Games.It's a turn based card game that uses a 3d engine for action sequences - presumably after you have played your cards it'll run through an action sequence. Or perhaps step by step as you play the cards.
Anyway, the details will be follow in the next few months I'm sure. 

For more pictures check out TWG.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/08/warhammer-40000-space-wolf-upcoming.htm


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah shit, I thought it was something good. Turned out to be one of those crappy turned based card games. If I wanted to play card games I'd stop showering fora week and then go stink out my FLGS for hours at a time on a Thursday night. I certainly won't be doing it on my xbox.


----------



## El_Lobo (May 24, 2011)

I'm also pretty disappointed that it's a card game, killed all interest I had in playing immediately.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*throws money at the screen* 

Can never have too much 40k fun on my phone and tablet, so bring it on.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sooooooo...instead of some brutal hack, slash, shoot action on some frozen ice world...you play with cards...whoop-dee-fucking-doooooo


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Card games are decent on phones.

I'd sooner play a strategic card game than some shit hack and slasher.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo... something like Yu-Gi-Oh or the various other card based computer games, but with 40k? I'll probably pass...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Card games are decent on phones.


Apparently card games can be played with cards as well...though rarely these days


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds fantastic....ly boring!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok:

Space Wolves: Cool!
Video Game: Cool!
Turn Based: Fucks sake.
Card Game:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> Card games are decent on phones.
> 
> I'd sooner play a strategic card game than some shit hack and slasher.


Genuinely, I'd like an actual 40K card game that I can customize a deck for. On a phone... I don't know. I'll have to see how it plays. Its worth giving it a try.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Fort hose crying about it being a 40k card game, I jut want to point out that there exists an actual, licensed Space Hulk card game. It even has expansions.

That said, this looks a lot like Metal Gear Ac!d (a PSP game series for those who want to know) where you basically where playing a turn based tactics game (kind of like game like Final Fantasy Tactics) but you had to manage Action Points and resources through cards. By customizing your deck you could customize how you played the game and what your overall strategy would be. There was a nice element of needing to think on your feet and working out the best decks (aka load outs) for your play style so you wouldn't screw yourself over and had the tools for any situation.

If this game is like that (and I hope it is) I'll be picking up a copy!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I love card games, but I couldn't help imagining something running off a better engine from Space Marine, but with snow, axes and wolves


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had more exciting diarrhea attacks, one in 2003 was particularly memorable


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If it were an actual card game with some awesome artwork I would've been in, but I don't see the point in using a computer to play a card game...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm. I may have a look 





Bindi Baji said:


> I have had more exciting diarrhea attacks, one in 2003 was particularly memorable


Was that the one involving the toy car and the plastic soldiers?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm reserving judgement until I see something more, this could actually be something interesting.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Was that the one involving the toy car and the plastic soldiers?


If by that you mean the land raider and the eagle eye action man then yes...........................


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> If by that you mean the land raider and the eagle eye action man then yes...........................


Aah, memories. I remember having to shave my beard to get rid of it all :shok:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> If by that you mean the land raider and the eagle eye action man then yes...........................





Tawa said:


> Aah, memories. I remember having to shave my beard to get rid of it all :shok:


And on that note... eww.


Had an idea just now. It would be cool if Fantasy Flight managed to buy the Wars game engine (Star Wars CCG for those who don't remember -OR- weren't there) from Decipher and used that to make a 40K card game. That, I think, would sell itself.


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

I got space hulk the PC version, and i'm quite enjoying it, i've always enjoyed turn based games, but adding a card collecting game to it? Guess you gotta make money by micro transactions for the UBer-Killy cards. 

My Gripe is, they chose Space wolves - the Hacky-slashy viking berzerkers -(that they should make a re-skin +units for Space marine with a new story line, The could could have called it: Space marine 2: Space marine Harder: Space wolves...)-
They could have picked on the Imperial fists or Raven Guard, Hell even the Dark Angels, one of the more 'shooty' armies where turn based shooting action (like on Space hulk) is kinda fun. The vikings need a hack and slash (SERIOUSLY: Space Marine re-skin would do it justice -(every one knows instead of only one main attack, and a stun, you need a Heavy, light(but fast), stun and block for a decent hack and slash)-


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Why are people wanting a 40k card game when GW has already done 3-4 card games yet nobody ever played them...........


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Why are people wanting a 40k card game when GW has already done 3-4 card games yet nobody ever played them...........


well if GW produced 3 or 4 card games, clearly someone was playing them otherwise they would have stopped after the first.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the total was two, and they sucked. I tried both and Sabertooth killed the mechanics on the game. Mixing cards into s video game has had limited success in the past, hell they might do better with minis like Skylanders.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found this.


----------



## Satiini (Nov 30, 2013)

Hm, that looks pretty good. Cant wait to try this on my ipad lol


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Doesn't look as dumb as I expected. I enjoyed Metal Gear ac!d, if Zion is right this could be decent.


----------

